# egg quality



## sweets x

hi

can you help me?

we had our 1st icsi and got bfn  
we only managed to get 2 eggs, 1 fertilised properly.

was wodering if anything can be done to improve egg amount/quality next time.

i have endometriosis and i think this is what affected things

appreciate any advice you can offer

nicola x


----------



## CrystalW

nicola1x said:


> hi
> 
> can you help me?
> 
> we had our 1st icsi and got bfn
> we only managed to get 2 eggs, 1 fertilised properly.
> 
> was wodering if anything can be done to improve egg amount/quality next time.
> 
> i have endometriosis and i think this is what affected things
> 
> appreciate any advice you can offer
> 
> nicola x


h
Hello Nichola,

See my previous post re egg quality http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193054.0

You need to have follow up with your consultant about drug regimes and see if anything can be changed to try and get a few more eggs. Sadly some women may never be able to produce large numbers of eggs but a first cycle can provide a lot of information about how your body responds and the Consultant can use this to try and improve things.

Best wishes


----------



## sweets x

Thankyou Crystal

Also, silly question. I had my left tube removed, will i still release an egg now from my left ovary and if so could it still be fertilised


----------



## CrystalW

nicola1x said:


> Thankyou Crystal
> 
> Also, silly question. I had my left tube removed, will i still release an egg now from my left ovary and if so could it still be fertilised


Hello,

In a natural cycle the egg needs to leave the ovary and travel down the tube to the womb so without a tube this wont be possible if you are trying to get pregnant naturally as there is no way the sperm and egg can meet or that the embryo will then be able to get to the womb.

But providing the ovary is still functional (am assuming they didnt do anything surgically) then with IVF the ovary will still produce follicles from which the eggs can be retrieved at egg collection.


----------



## sweets x

Thankyou hun

I thought that would be the answer.
Bith my ovaries have had surgery on themj but still work.
However, my left ovary produced moer follicles at ivf.
I did however get an egg from each ovary, 
suppose the chance of conceiving naturally is not going to happen.

Will just try and chill about things till we can start again with tx

Thankyou for your advice

nicola x x


----------



## CrystalW

nicola1x said:


> Thankyou hun
> 
> I thought that would be the answer.
> Bith my ovaries have had surgery on themj but still work.
> However, my left ovary produced moer follicles at ivf.
> I did however get an egg from each ovary,
> suppose the chance of conceiving naturally is not going to happen.
> 
> Will just try and chill about things till we can start again with tx
> 
> Thankyou for your advice
> 
> nicola x x


Hello Nicola,

If you still have your right tube then you should still be ovulating and you may be able to get pregnant naturally on that basis. But the chance is low if your Consultant has suggested fertility treatment, and i would recomend focusing on your treatment.

Best wishes


----------

